# Fluffballs



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

My last (planned as opposed to the ones resulting from the antics of the hermaphrodite) finally produced some long-hairs! There are only a couple of decent does, but five very promising bucks. The line still needs a lot of work, but I'm delighted to be finally getting some mice I can work with.

I couldn't resist posting this photo of the bucks at five weeks old (two chocolate pied satins, one black pied satin, and two dove satins):


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They're adorable!


----------



## clair (Jan 21, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

sooo cute! :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love little fluffies!! Great mice!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Awwww....just love the little 'scruff fluffs' ... I'd love a couple of my own. :love


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow they are beautiful =D


----------

